
Show HN: Frame, notetaking app that can answer your questions - johnnyfived
https://github.com/jddunn/frame
======
Down_n_Out
I see a potential in this for academic research work as well, are you planning
to develop it further?

~~~
johnnyfived
At the moment I'm pausing development to focus on other things, but there are
a few features needed to really make it useful.

Eventually I'd like to add in building various text corpora by parsing the
entire collection of the entries, by selection of entries, and by tags /
groupings. Currently, the analysis isn't taking advantage of the recursive
data structure of the library.

